# WinCC flex.: Fehlercode 1314,1



## ka1978 (9 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine WinCC flexible Runtime auf einem PC (Windows 7 Prof) laufen. Da möchte ich, dass das Datum und die Uhrzeit von der Steuerung 

synchronisiert wird.Ich habe da ein Bereichszeiger Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung soweit programmiert. aberauf der Runtime kommt immer die 

Fehlermeldung : 70011 Datum/ Uhrzeit konnte nicht gesetzt werden, Fehlercode 1314,1. wie kann man diese Fehler beseitigen ? 

Ich habe unter Systemsteuerung--> Verwaltung--> Lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie-->Lokale Richtlinie-->Zuweisung von Benutzerrechten--> Aändern 

der Systemzeit. Bei der Sicherheitseinstellung steh: Administratoren, Lokaler Dienst, also

an ein Benutzerrecht kann es nicht liegen oder?

Das ganze  läuft es parallel auf ein Basic Touch-Panel (1500) ohne Komplikation. 

Danke.


----------



## SoftMachine (9 Juli 2012)

70011:
Die Systemzeit konnte nicht geändert werden.
Die Fehlermeldung erscheint nur im Zusammenhang mit Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung". Mögliche Ursachen:

Im Steuerungsauftrag wurde eine unzulässige Zeit übergeben.
Der Windows-Benutzer hat kein Benutzerrecht, um die Systemzeit zu ändern.
Wird in der Systemmeldung als erster Parameter der Wert* 13 angezeigt, so kennzeichnet der zweite Parameter das Byte, das den falschen Wert hat*.


----------



## SoftMachine (9 Juli 2012)

Ach so, sorry, 
hier der LINK:

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...07951755&Highlight=&Query=&cssearchengine=NEW


----------



## Joosy (1 Juni 2017)

Ich erkenne hier leider keine Lösung des Problems;-(


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Juni 2017)

Nach 5 Jahren ohne Rückmeldung ist davon auszugehen, dass das Problem gelöst wurde


----------



## Joosy (11 Juni 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nach 5 Jahren ohne Rückmeldung ist davon auszugehen, dass das Problem gelöst wurde



… und noch weniger erschließt mir der Sinn dieser Antwort;-/


----------

